# how to get a job as medial marijuana grower??



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

Hello,
I was just wondering about this question, but i really love growing.obviously for medical reasons but started to really enjoy it. i do have a medical card and was wondering if anyone here would know what certificstions Needed and how to get them for this job in colorado or.hawaii? 
Thanks!


----------



## DG1959 (May 19, 2015)

You can apply for, I think 4 different types of licenses in Oregon. I thought I read $1000. plus $250 per year to be a "producer". The rules haven't been set yet but if you watch OLCC they will update you.... THIS IS IN OREGON.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 19, 2015)

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/sites/default/files/DR 8525e Support Appl 01062015_1.pdf <application
https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/enforcement/medical-marijuana-occupational-licensing <info


----------



## Baker12356 (May 19, 2015)

Thank you DG1959 Ive been looking for the actually application paperwork needed!!!


----------

